# The best restored Merkel



## bombollis (Jan 12, 2016)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281905049523 

I have seen this bike in person, and I can say that the restoration is bar none! It is truly a treasure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2016)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks! The bike is a sweet one- Nick hates to sell it but has 2 other expensive projects to finish. 

Darcie


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2016)

Good luck with the sale! 



Nickinator said:


> Thanks! The bike is a sweet one- Nick hates to sell it but has 2 other expensive projects to finish.
> 
> Darcie


----------



## stoney (Jan 13, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful. Very fond of the Merkel yellow. Wish I had the funds to make it mine.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 13, 2016)

catfish said:


> Good luck with the sale!




Thanks, we've had several inquiries, should find a good home soon I'd think 

Darcie


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Thanks, we've had several inquiries, should find a good home soon I'd think
> 
> Darcie




here's hop'n....


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Thanks! The bike is a sweet one- Nick hates to sell it but has 2 other expensive projects to finish.
> 
> Darcie




Mustang I hope.... otherwise drop it off here (and leave the title).


----------



## bombollis (Jan 13, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Thanks! The bike is a sweet one- Nick hates to sell it but has 2 other expensive projects to finish.
> 
> Darcie




Yeah, fill us in... What are the other projects??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Jan 13, 2016)

hold off to sell it till thursday as i should have a billion and a half to spend!!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 13, 2016)

Very nice bike. I'm curious who gave this thread (and the original sale ad) a 1 star rating? What's up with that?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2016)

I dunt see no rating.... oh yea...huh?


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 13, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Very nice bike. I'm curious who gave this thread (and the original sale ad) a 1 star rating? What's up with that?





LOL right? No worries it's now it's up to 4 stars. 
Darcie


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 13, 2016)

Saw the bike at Ann Arbor last year and almost vapor locked. Stunning bike gonna be 100 years old soon!


----------

